# Bug report: 921 won't power up



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I just got my 921, hooked it up, plugged it in and the fan started running - maybe the hard drive started running but no lights on the front, power button does nothing. I have called CSR and sent over to advanced tech support but we couldn't figure anything out. They said engineering would call me later.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

That really sucks... condolences, maybe it will come to life.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you have both satellite inputs hooked up? the 921 is very pick in this regard.

--Barry


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

BarryO said:


> Do you have both satellite inputs hooked up? the 921 is very pick in this regard.
> 
> --Barry


yes I do. I have checked both Sat feeds using my 508 and both work fine.

The Hard Drive is running and fans are running - no lights on front panel and nothing seems to be coming out any of the outputs


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

You need to get in contact with a SUPER Tech at dish, who will be able to walk you through the entire set up. It's not easy. I had to go thru the same thing you are. There are so many things that need to be checked out. After I finally got mine going i love the 921. Just keep agrevating the tech's til you get it working! good luck!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I've called a few times and all I have gotten is tech support basically telling me to unplug, plug, push power button, hold power button, unplug, plug. Then he told me it must have been disturbed during initial software download and I have to let it sit plugged in for a few hours. 

FRIGGIN' IDIOTS...........my wife is gonna sh**. I'll be lucky if I have anything but an OTA antenna after this


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

What kind of switch setup do you have providing the feeds to the 921? I've heard of some people having problems with sw34s, saying something about reversing the inputs on the 921 and it all worked fine. Go figure. Maybe one input on the 921 biases the lnb which has to be matched up to the proper input on the switch to work or something. An easy way to make sure the switch setup works is to disconnect the switch entirely, and run both feeds straight off of the dish 500 antenna. It might provide a good baseline.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have them running straight from the lnb - dish 500 quad which I believe has SW21 switches inside them


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

John Walsh said:


> I have them running straight from the lnb - dish 500 quad which I believe has SW21 switches inside them


You have four outputs on the dish 500? Mine only has two. Interesting... Is yours a dishpro dish?


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

its a legacy device http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John, when you plug the 921 in, and hit the power button on the front or on the remote, at the very least the green power lights should come on. If they don't, try pressing the SysInfo button on the front, with the 921 connected to your television. If you don't get the sysinfo screen to come up, unplug for a couple of minutes and repeat. If you still can't get the sysinfo screen to come up, or you see no leds come on, then most likely your 921 is DOA and will need to be replaced.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

John Walsh & jsanders: There's several different Dish 500 LNBF configurations for both Legacy & DishPro - but this is not the thread to discuss that in.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> John Walsh & jsanders: There's several different Dish 500 LNBF configurations for both Legacy & DishPro - but this is not the thread to discuss that in.


 I apologize SS about being off topic. I thought it was pertinent to troubleshooting the "bug report" on my 921.

BTW - an update on the status of my 921. It still does not power up after running through all the checks and stuff dish suggested. I let it sit overnight like they suggested and was no different this morning. Dish deemed it DOA and told me to go back to my retailer and would not issue an RA


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not a lawyer, and this isn't legal advice. The 921 has a warranty like any other dish network hardware product. I don't recall returning the item to the retailer being an option listed in the warranty. Your first statement to the agent when they refuse to RA the item should be "Are you refusing to honor your warranty obligation?"

The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975, and various state laws, promote timely and complete performance of warranty obligations. It also makes it much easier for the consumer to take legal action against a company either via arbitration or state court. It also allows consumers to collect legal fees in the event they prevail in court. 

I'm not saying you need to sue dish, but you should remind the agent that they have legal obligations to you. It's sad to say, but it looks like the first thing you should do when you have a problem with dish is pick up a phone recording device.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Well Mark at Dish Depot just called me and is sending me a new one. He is one GREAT GUY!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There is no doubt about that!


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> Well Mark at Dish Depot just called me and is sending me a new one. He is one GREAT GUY!


so that's where my 921 is headed! 

Last time I spoke with Mark (about two weeks ago), I was somewhere in the top 20 on the waiting list.

Here's to hoping Mark gets another shipment next week! :goodjob:

I've already listed my 6000 on eBay!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5705366719


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

well even if it was yours you can rest assured that if you have a problem Mark will do everything possible to help you


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> well even if it was yours you can rest assured that if you have a problem Mark will do everything possible to help you


Of this Mr. Walsh, I have no doubt! I have dealt with Mark at DD since the day I became a Dish customer! 

I am content to wait and live vicariously through the rest of you (good experiences and bad). I wish you the best of luck with your replacement. I have no doubt that Mark will be giving me a call any day now.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> I just got my 921, hooked it up, plugged it in and the fan started running - maybe the hard drive started running but no lights on the front, power button does nothing. I have called CSR and sent over to advanced tech support but we couldn't figure anything out. They said engineering would call me later.


After waiting since my order in December, I came home today, to a freshly delivered 921.

Carefully followed directions. Hooked up both satellite antenna cables (previously tested good on both lines using my 6000). Hooked up not only component, but S-Video, Composite and RF output cables. Held my breath, inserted the power plug and...
.
.
.
.
exactly what John had with his first 921... nothing. No lights, just the slight "whirr" of the hard drive spinning.

*CRAPITY CRAP CRAP CRAP!*​
I've contacted Dish tech support and was quickly escalated to Advanced Technical Support. Went through the usual script of things to do (unplugging - waiting -plugging - waiting - holding the power button - yadda-yadda-yadda) to no avail. I will be receiving a call from an engineer in the morning. Hopefully he will be able to overnight a replacement to me. I was really looking forward to a long weekend with the new toy!

I hope to skip John's continuous streak of bad luck and get a functioning (well, as functional as can be expected) 921 on my second try.

...and no broken nose! 

Till the morning, I'm keeping the faith!

Regards,
Spence


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't wait for engineering, there is nothing they can do. Email [email protected] and simply explain what happened and include your phone number. You will get a call back within 2 hours and they WILL take care of you.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm on it! My wife needs to run home over lunch and get the SmartCard and Serial Numbers so I can get things processing.

All is not lost!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks again John!

I spoke with Mark Duffy in the CEO's office. My wife obtained the information, which I've passed along to Mark. Mark is issuing a RMA for replacement with overnight shipping.

My wife better get whatever work out of me that she can! Once 921 #2 arrives all bets are off!  

...I only hope my luck doesn't continue to parallel yours! I've already broken my nose (twice) and I didn't much like it. :grin:


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Thats great. You will love the 921. Make sure someone is there to sign for it because they will probably send it Fed Ex and they require a signature


----------

